
Brazil's Amazon rainforest is burning at a record rate - datafl4sh
https://edition.cnn.com/2019/08/21/americas/amazon-rainforest-fire-intl-hnk-trnd/index.html
======
merricksb
Discussed yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20755008](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20755008)

~~~
datafl4sh
ahahaha I was offline all the day and I didn't notice :) tnx

